# Puppy acts crazy after feeding raw chicken



## Mr.Sp (Aug 11, 2009)

I have been doing a little research about BARF or a Raw diet. Today I decided to see how my 8 week old puppy liked raw chicken and I gave him a little bit. It was more like a treat for him but when he tasted the first one, and I went to give him another piece he bite my finger extremely hard, it was an accident he was just trying to get to the chicken but I yelled out and tried again and he bite me again on the finger very hard trying to get to the chicken, this time I yelled ouch again and smacked him on the nose. He never acts like this with any kind of treats or any other food. Then he started going crazy looking for it in the kitchen when it was not feeding time, for the first time he would sit at my bedroom door when I was letting him, out of the crate with me in the room and he would stand at the door and cry. when I let him out thinking he had to pee he would go straight to the kitchen and start sniffing around.

I am not sure if I have made a mistake and now gotten him to act more aggressive but I swear the whole house could fall down around this dog and he wouldn't care about anything other then getting his next "fix"
Should I move him onto the raw diet right away or cycle him on and off it a day at a time or just not try it right now at all?

I know I am sounding like a worried mother here but I care about this guy and his future and I dont want to do anything too wrong, especially not at this part of the development stage where he is so fragile to change.
Thanks!


----------



## phoebespeople (May 27, 2009)

We started Phoebe on an all RAW diet at 7 weeks, and she was also very excited when we gave her her RAW food, especially raw beef marrow bone, she completely freaked out. 
Your pup is not being aggressive, just over excited and a little confused. Use this behavior as a training opportunity. If he accidentally bites you, let out a loud yelp at him and pull away quickly to startle him. This will teach him that he's not supposed to put his teeth on people. If he is being over excited looking for food, gently hold him on the ground until he's relaxed, then let him up. If he goes crazy again, do it again. Remember to be calm and confident when disciplining. Eventually he will learn that overexcited behavior equals a time-out and he will get better. 
Also, start feeding all RAW right away. Start with ground chicken and whole chicken and turkey necks. Eventually add beef, duck, lamb, pork, and organ. Get some salmon oil and kelp/alfalfa powder, a squirt and a 1/4 tsp. with breakfast. A raw egg, including the shell can go with breakfast ever 2-3 days as well. Sardines in water, or fresh sardines or mackerel are important as well, and green tripe once a week is a must. 
http://www.raw4dogs.com/calculate.htm
This is a really good calculator to find out how much to feed him. 
The rules for RAW are:
80% muscle meat, 10% bone, 10% organ (1/2 of that liver).
No cooking, no grain, no salt, no dairy (dogs are mostly lactose intolerant).
Variety is the key.
Ask questions on this forum anytime you have a question, there are a lot of people here with a lot of experience and who love to help.
Good luck!


----------



## Mr.Sp (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you very much. I saw after I fed him today he was more normal. I am going to go pick up a book called natural nutrition for dogs and cats and give that a look over and start him on 100% raw diet tomorrow. I am for right now mixing in some chicken with a little bit of dry food.


----------

